# Need help in setting up sound



## Yin (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a weird issue with my sound configuration my current setup is a X-FI soundcard which came with my motherboard (Asus Rampage II) paired with Logitech Z-5500 Speakers.

I decided to purchase myself an optical cable thinking I'll get better sound quality but I'm running into all sort of weird issues while using it.

1. For sound to come out I have to set the "SPDIF Interface" as my default Playback device in Windows 7 otherwise I don't hear anything. I see a "Digital Output" shouldn't it be set to this?

2. When I attempt to do a surround speaker test I don't hear any noise coming from my speakers but I do see sound outputting on my "Speakers" device in my control panel>sound.

3.Not exactly related but my creative volume panel from the system tray has disappeared and I would like it back any idea on how to do this?

I am running windows 7 64-bit


----------



## Yin (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay I've found the reason why it isn't working as I thought it was.

The Asus Supreme X-fi Sound card doesn't really have a optical digital output its only SPDIF and SPDIF thought an optical cable which is very disappointing.


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

huh? SPDIF =digital


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe toggle of the 6channel direct on the speakers?
Card has both COAX and optical and speakers too so I don't see any problem.
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQLGO0KhlE5PnXcif2Yw4Aa2EhvYRe_g978TdOHrY9-L4F5QC7F


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2011)

SPDIF or Optical  has limitations when it comes to 5.1 "SPDIF only allows stereo or an encoded stream - which really means stereo or encoded (Compressed) 5.1 only."

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141676


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats why speakers have Dolby Digital / DTS decoder. So it should work both coax/optical.
What else would he want?


----------



## Yin (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry if I haven't made myself clear, As I'm getting confused myself.

@caleb the little switch on the back is set to 6 Ch

@jetster so with an optical cable I don't get surround sound? that doesn't make sense to me.
edit: Also jetster I have been reading that thread but It doesn't solve my problem.


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yin said:


> @caleb the little switch on the back is set to 6 Ch


Check the manual if this somehow doesn't switch speaker decoder totally to analog mode (or just try it out with off).

Your card needs to be setup to output DolbyDigital/DTS through that COAX/Optical.


----------



## Yin (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think the issue is with the speakers, I think it's a software issue?

It sends the surround sound through the analogue cables


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok we can skip the switch.
Maybe this will help :
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/259980-10-setting-creatvie-asus-rampage-extreme


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 5, 2011)

SPDIF is digital.

By using optical/coax/SPDIF you are relying on the fact that your Z-5500 has an internal decoder (which it probably does).  Once it's connected you should close down any movies/music you're listening to, as they may interfere with the output, and run the Windows/Creative sound configuration utility.  

Your output is only as good as your source so if you want 5.1 out of a stereo signal you'll need something like AC3Filter.  Additionally if you are playing a blu-ray it will downmix from HD because SPDIF does not support HD audio formats.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

ever seen the Buckley's cough syrup commercials? 







that's how I feel about stereo upmix


----------



## Yin (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of my sound




1. What is making me scratch my head is why do I have a digital output from my sound card what is that for?

2. Why is when I right click on the SPDIF output I don't see the configure speaker options?

3. When I attempt to test the surround sound in Creative Sound settings the program seems to output it on the speaker output regardless that I have the SPDIF Interface set as the default playback device?

Edit: Okay I fixed my volume panel problem


----------

